# Autocruise Starblazer solar panel fitting



## alfarom (Apr 12, 2017)

Fitted a solar panel to existing wire connections but control panel does not recognize connection. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Alfarom, welcome MHF.

You need to connect the controller to the leisure batteries before connecting the solar panel, leave it a little while to see them then when the controller has verified the state of charge of them, connect the panel, if this doesn't sort out your problem come back and tell us.


----------



## alfarom (Apr 12, 2017)

Many thanks for reply will give it a go tomorrow


----------

